# having trouble putting my hamster ball together?



## ryosuke97 (Sep 1, 2009)

it just wont securely go together any tips?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ryosuke97 said:


> it just wont securely go together any tips?


mmmmmmmm........... sleotape ???? lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ryosuke97 said:


> it just wont securely go together any tips?


HAve you got pics, there are so many types on the market and they go together differently.


----------

